# Winged Vase- completed! Spalted Sour Gum



## David Hill (Jun 1, 2018)

I get to move this into “completed projects”. I learned a lot from doing this— lots of folks thought I was nuts
Couple’a things about it: had to leave sides kind of thick, hollowing was producing new cracks, decided to let well enuff be. And had planned for a ring bottom or carved feet— nope! The end grain stuff didn’t hold up, so flat it is (swombo, my main critic )liked it better that way).
It’s about 18 in. tall, and ~10 at bottom. Cracks got filled with some light turquoise that I have— think that really sets it off. Finish is polycrylic. Took the pics on my office.
Gonna look good in somebodies house.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Jun 1, 2018)

Amazing! Very nice work.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Jun 1, 2018)

Turned out really nice David, the torqouise really works there! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 1, 2018)

It looks amazing you tricky devil. I thought a wing broke off before I realized it's a reflection.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 1, 2018)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It looks amazing you tricky devil. I thought a wing broke off before I realized it's a reflection.
> 
> View attachment 148090


You know, I saw that when doing the pic, no decption meant— had decided on a spur that was the best site for the pics.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Jun 1, 2018)

Very nice  The only thing I do t like is the CA staining.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 1, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice  The only thing I do t like is the CA staining.


Yeah, that did happen, was worse— but with sanding got better. Where it is now the wood had some “punk” to it— stabilzed now. Did I say lots of sanding?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jun 1, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Yeah, that did happen, was worse— but with sanding got better. Where it is now the wood had some “punk” to it— stabilzed now. Did I say lots of sanding?


Did you have to do any sanding? Cause you left some ca stains that with some sanding could have come out. Is it to late to hand sand?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## DKMD (Jun 1, 2018)

Pretty cool! Looks like the kind of piece that would give you a physical and mental beating!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jun 2, 2018)

Very cool I also like the fishing lures behind it

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## David Hill (Jun 2, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Very cool I also like the fishing lures behind it


One of my other passions(errr.... addictions)

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Ken Martin (Jun 16, 2018)

Really cool piece!
All I can say is... you’re a brave man!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 16, 2018)

Pretty darn cool David! Bet hollowing that was kinda hairy...

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## David Hill (Jun 16, 2018)

barry richardson said:


> Pretty darn cool David! Bet hollowing that was kinda hairy...


Sometimes— felt the “air “ from that big wing several times.


----------

